# For Anyone who.....



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

wants to ***** and complain or Hate on any Sixer

This ones for you....


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Who was hatin' on us?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently no one anymore :clap: :banana:


----------

